# Cameleon Vizsla



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Another talent of the Vizsla


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a cutie pie!! ;D ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

colin, he's a real cutie!!! I had to share a similar picture from when our boy was little. They're pretty good at hiding if need be.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just sat on Ruby, didn't see her on the tan coloured couch..


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin wait til your pup is running through the British woods in the late fall when the ferns turn brown. It really does become a game of spot the Vizsla!


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha cant wait. Did u get your discount?


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Especially in the fall


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Spot the viz


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

colinstab said:


> Haha cant wait. Did u get your discount?


Not sure yet. Will be ordering early next week so I will ensure to ask.


----------

